# Star-tail?



## Platy lover (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello, I've noticed quite a few bettas marked as "star-tail" and am wondering what it means? From looking at them it seems it's the edging around the tail(a different colour than the primary tail colour). Am I correct in this? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

I've wondered this too. I've seen fish marked as star tails and they appeared to only have 5 rays 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 25, 2016)

KaderTheAnt said:


> I've wondered this too. I've seen fish marked as star tails and they appeared to only have 5 rays
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The one I bought has 8 though... but he does have a white trim around a yellow tail...


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

I'll see if I can find one that I found a while ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Well someone bought him so I can't find the picture... the ones I have seen look like normal HMPKs to me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 25, 2016)

Here's the one I got-




From looking at the photos of multiple, it seems like just a subtle trim to me. But let's see if anyone knows for certain.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It's yet another marketing ploy to sell and/or get more $$ for normal Betta. Right in line with "Rose Petal," "Paradise," "Bumble Bee," etc.


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 25, 2016)

He was only $40(is that overpriced?). I've looked at other listings of theirs and only the ones with a different coloured trim are called star-tails. Maybe I'll message them and ask about it.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

To me it looks like his rays extend longer than his actual tail causing the finnage around it to peak

If it is something different then it's obviously new so $40 is probably about right

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It's still a made-up name. He looks more like a Rosetail PK (RTPK). FWIW, whatever he's called he's gorgeous.

Among recognized names are those below. Not all can be applied to PK.

Halfmoon (HM)
Over Halfmoon (OHM)
Rosetail (RT)
Feather Tail (FT)
Delta (DeT)
Super Delta (SDeT)
Veil Tail (VT)
Crowntail (CT)
Double Tail (DT)
Spade Tail 
Round Tail
Comb Tail


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 25, 2016)

I think your right about the Rose, I didn't see it till you said it. They labeled him as a HM, which I'm glad they did because I wouldn't have bought him if they were selling a rose(if that made any sense whatsoever.). That very well could be it, in the other one I was looking at getting. It's a slighter peak, but still there. I'll ask them and see what they say about it. Isn't he pretty? I absolutely love him, I'm really looking forward to him coming in(should be by the end of this week)! I'll have to post a photo once he comes in. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

He's gorgeous. I almost bought a guy that looked like him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I've noticed it's Betta_mafia on ebay specifically that uses 'star tail' as a tail type. Personally, I think it's garbage and they've gone downhill since they started out on eBay a few months ago and they use so many marketing ploys. Four of my Bettas are from them. However, they do have good quality stock..

I actually got a boy just like him, his brother. This is my guy. He should be here Friday.


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 25, 2016)

I thought I saw a few other sellers with star-tail though, maybe I just got confused since they have a ton of bettas. That's really neat you got his brother! That spawn is probably one of the prettier ones they have, although I was tempted by the red dragon(nearly got him) and the gold. Still am curious as to why some of their bettas have it and others don't. I guess we'll see what they have to say about it.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Tourmaline said:


> I've noticed it's Betta_mafia on ebay specifically that uses 'star tail' as a tail type. Personally, I think it's garbage and they've gone downhill since they started out on eBay a few months ago and they use so many marketing ploys. Four of my Bettas are from them. However, they do have good quality stock..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your betta is gorgeous

I've noticed the same thing. Maybe it's just something the seller started to make sell his Bettas for a higher price (?) and it caught on to other sellers.

I want to believe there's something different about them but from what I can tell, it's either the ring around the tail as @Platy lover mentioned or the slight peak as someone else mentioned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I was very tempted by their orange and red dragons, but all of them have really bad spoon heads. :/ I like Bettas with somewhat good form, especially if I'm paying over $30 for them.

I think that may be it. But Betta_mafia definitely started it, as they're the biggest seller of Bettas on eBay at the moment due to their stock quality. I think all of my praising may have gone to their heads, as the most they used to charge for a Betta was $35 and now their prices have gone into $40 on average, $55 at most.


----------

